# انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم



## فن التسويق (20 أبريل 2013)

السؤال ان كان هناك سواد في البشره أو سمار فكيف راح يتحول إلى بياض؟

*فى البداية : ان المسؤول عن لون الجلد صبغة تسمى " الميلانين " 
وكلما كان وجود هذه الصبغة أكثر في خلايا الجلد كلما صار لونه أغمق 
لذا فالسبب في وجود أشخاص بشرتهم فاتحة هو قلة إنتاج صبغة الميلانين لديهم
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ما الحل للتقليل فى انتاج صبغة الميلاين بطريقة صحية وغير ضاره نهائيا

*حبوب التبييض 
يوجد بها مادة الجلوتاثيون
هى تعمل على توازى نسبة صبغة الميلانين فى الجلد 

لذلك تساعد على تبييض الجسم 

والنتائج من اول استعمال*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*ما راى علماء الطب فى حبوب التبييض المصرح بها*

*الدكتور* جابر القحطانى 
*الجلوتاثيون الموجود بحبوب التبييض له تأثير مضاد للشيخوخة وأمراض نقص التناسق الحركي والاضطرابات العقلية والارتعاشات وصعوبة المحافظة على التوازن. وقد وجد أن من الأعراض الجانبية للجلوتاثيون تبييض الجسم ولأن هذا أمر إضافي قد يرغب فيه البعض )*


* الدكتور عبدالمجيد العجلان*
* ان المراكز الجلديه التي تريد التعتيم على الناس ونشر دعايه بأن هذه المنتجات مضره
وسبب هذا التشويه هو أن هذه المبيضات قد تقلل ربح المراكز التجميليه التي تسعى للربح المادي
وتريد أن الشخص يستمر تحت رحمتهم وادخال المراجعيين ببرامج طويله
بغرض الربح وزيادة دخل مراكز التجميل..
وحبوب التبييض التى** ننصح باستخدامه لأنه آمن وهو:/ الذي يعمل على موازنة افراز صبغة الميلانين وليس توقفه وهذا هو الفرق المهم بين الآمن وغير الآمن.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حبوب التبييض كثيرة فما افضل شى وبمفعول سريع وامن


حبوب التبييض الاكثر شهره ومبياعا فى المملكة حبوب التبييض المصرح بها Avant

---------------------------------

صورة المنتج : من هنا 
فديو توضيحى : من هنا

للطلب والاستفسار : *
0592871593*


*00966592871593*
​


----------



## فن التسويق (3 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

حبوب التبييض الاكثر شهره ومبياعا فى المملكة حبوب التبييض المصرح بها Avant​


----------



## reeem5 (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## فن التسويق (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

اللهم ارزقنا يارب العالمين


----------



## فن التسويق (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

*الحل للتقليل فى انتاج صبغة الميلاين 
*

*حبوب التبييض المصرح بها*


----------



## فن التسويق (17 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

النشر والتسويق برعاية الراجحى للدعاية والتسويق


----------



## فن التسويق (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

لا اله الا الله -- محمد رسول الله 

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله


----------



## فن التسويق (24 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

اجعل رسالتك تحتوى على شى ملفت للنظر من الكلمات الحمراء 
مثال - احزر 0 انتبة عاجل الخ0 

الراجحى للتسويق


----------



## فن التسويق (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

متجر التجميل السعودى

http://tajmelksa.com/


----------



## فن التسويق (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

للطلب والاستفسار : *
0592871593*


----------



## فن التسويق (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

*حبوب التبييض المصرح بها الكمية محدوده 0592871593*


----------



## فن التسويق (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

حبوب التبييض المصرح بها Avant


----------



## فن التسويق (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*


*حبوب التبييض 
يوجد بها مادة الجلوتاثيون*


----------



## فن التسويق (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*


للطلب والاستفسار : *
0592871593*


----------



## فن التسويق (19 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

*المسؤول عن لون الجلد صبغة تسمى " الميلانين *


----------



## فن التسويق (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

*
0592871593*


*00966592871593*


----------



## فن التسويق (26 يونيو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## فن التسويق (2 يوليو 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

*الأعراض الجانبية للجلوتاثيون تبييض الجسم*


----------



## فن التسويق (20 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

حبوب التبييض الاكثر شهره ومبياعا فى المملكة حبوب التبييض المصرح بها Avant


----------



## فن التسويق (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: انتي سمراء وتصيري بيضا ......... طبعا نعم*

حبوب التبييض الاكثر شهره ومبياعا فى المملكة حبوب التبييض المصرح بها Avant


----------

